# Retailer Feedback



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm getting ready to purchase some items on line and was wondering if anyone has experienced anything negative from a couple of G scale online retailers. I was considering purchasing from Trainland/Trainworld or Whoelesale G scale. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ridge Road Station - top notch! A+ 
TrainWorld - have placed a couple of orders over the phone, no problems! 
St.Aubins - phone ordering is great, over the web not so 
Nicolas Smith Trains - great service! 
Wholesale Trains - had a problem they would not correct after several attempts. No longer deal with. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Try RDL hobbies and g scale junction, best service and best prices also train world has good clearance sales from time to time..








Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Ridge Road Station tops my list! Wholesale has it's issues (but will use again), RLD and G-Scale Junction seem like they'd be ok to try as well. 

cale


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD... Aces, big thumbs up.. 

StAubin.... All good experiences... 

Wholesale Trains .. Mama always said, if ya can't say anything good, don't say anything at all ........................chirp.....chirp...chirp.............


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Have ordered over the phone and also in person from St. Aubins. Always a good experience. Fast shipping. Make sure you call the store nearer you. I am in CA so I deal with the Las Vegas store. Even had a Aristo loco purchase in person from the store that didn't come with a free caboose as in their magazine ad that they made good on after a few phone calls.

Trainworld. One phone order went well.

Paul H


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thumbs up for RLD. Since i lost my closest dealer. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another vote for Robby at RLD. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ridge road station tops my list also A+ 
Trainworld never had a problem A+ 
St Aubins over the phone Great. Off the web never again! Never ordered from RLD but his website looks good and very competitive.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had no problems with these dealers: 
Trainworld 
Ridgeroad station 
StAubins 
Charles Ro 
G scale junction 
Pizza Express 
Watts train shop 

Always remember to ask if items are in stock, back orders may not happen in a timely manner.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The one I really forgot to mention and provide ecellent service if your in to DCC is Litchfield Station. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never had a bad experience at wholesaletrains.com or ridge road station. Robbie at RLD is a friend.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchase a lot from Mike Kidman, (Kidman Tree Farm). No problems great service. http://kidmanfarms.com/


----------



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you, to all who answered. I went with Trainland as I had some HO items that I also ordered.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

try Kidmans Tree farm company 

they are a small dealer but very personal. Good prices and great service. 
Hes a member of MLS also.


----------

